# All Mountain Shoes



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

Could I get some suggestions on good all mountain shoes? Low flex (not zero flex), clipless compatible, and enough tread that if I put my foot down on some slickrock or have to walk a section that it's not like ice.

Thanks


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

I like these Lake MX165

I had tried Adidas, SIDI, 661s and these have the best mix of durability and actual tread that I have found. I will look at the specialized ones too when I go to replace them, as I see buddies riding those happily.


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

I have been happy with the Pearl Izumi X-Alp Mid GTX.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

SHIMANO MP66s.


----------



## Danimal1 (Oct 12, 2005)

These are the best shoes I have found so far. Carbon Sole, reinforced toe box, rubber sole that grips on rocks, and a neat shoe cover.

Downsides? Not cheap and they could be a bit wider.

http://www.mavic.com/mtb/products/mantra.300084.9.aspx


----------



## Texico (Feb 23, 2009)

I really like my Pearl Izumi X-Alp Enduros. They have a ratcheting top strap which really helps keep them nice and snug. They're comfortable, too, but still have a nice stiff shank for pedal power.

Pearl Izumi X-Alp Enduro


----------



## ridefruita (Dec 13, 2004)

At Interbike 5-10 was showing off a new shoe what was in the prototype phase. It was SPD compatible with stealth rubber. This is the shoe I want and I am going to wait until it comes out to invest in new shoes. They said it should be out around December.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Lake MX165's.

Stiff enough for all day riding, Vibram sole for hike-a-biking, heavy but very durable and nicely made. They come in wide and 1/2 sizes I think.


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

I've been thinking about getting a pair of the Specialized BG Trail 110 Shoes:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=40480&menuItemId=9309&eid=4927

But I like 3/4 cuff shoes. I currently use a 3/4 shoe with flats for freeride-ish stuff, and the trail 110's look cool for the trail bike with SPD's.

Those Lake MX165's look really nice, too.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

deoreo said:


> I've been thinking about getting a pair of the Specialized BG Trail 110 Shoes:
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=40480&menuItemId=9309&eid=4927
> 
> But I like 3/4 cuff shoes. I currently use a 3/4 shoe with flats for freeride-ish stuff, and the trail 110's look cool for the trail bike with SPD's.
> ...


The BG Trails shoes look interesting. I had 2 pair of BG comps and they are totally not made for hiking, downright dangerous on rocks. Probably a nice race shoe though...I don't race and the buckles were a weak point. Looks like the Trail's just have velcro- nice.


----------



## semperfi658 (Oct 29, 2008)

i have a similar pair to these:

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1056437_-1_400009_400009_400009


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

Danimal1 said:


> These are the best shoes I have found so far. Carbon Sole, reinforced toe box, rubber sole that grips on rocks, and a neat shoe cover.
> 
> Downsides? Not cheap and they could be a bit wider.
> 
> http://www.mavic.com/mtb/products/mantra.300084.9.aspx


I just picked up a pair of these on closeout at my local shop. Pretty cheap considering the regular price on them. I think they are the same next year as well, so I'm not sure why they are blowing them out.


----------



## Timpanogos (Jun 26, 2009)

I use foam flipflops to save weight.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

These are what I got last time: http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/18...-Shoes/Mountain/Mavic-Razor-MTN-Shoe-2009.htm

I like them pretty well. They aren't as nice as the Diadoras I wore out but they aren't bad.

Places they did well include the composite sole with rubber lugged overmold. It has excellent traction and good stiffness. The straps are solid and the buckle hasn't caused any problems. They also breath well but probably are going to be a PITA any time I have to go through water.

They could improve by making the tongue of the shoe gusset like the Diadoras or a good hiking boot. That would keep more crud out of the shoe. Likewise the cut at the ankles is deeper than it needs to be. Fact of the matter is they could probably eliminate it all together and it wouldn't be noticed.


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

Timpanogos said:


> I use foam flipflops to save weight.


I prefer barefoot, with just the minimum amount of duct tape to keep my feet on the pedals.


----------



## IronHorseWarrior (Aug 23, 2008)

5-10 sam hill


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Jet Fuel said:


> I have been happy with the Pearl Izumi X-Alp Mid GTX.


I love mine too. Too bad they dont make the X-Alp GTX anymore.


----------



## runawaymachine (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm leaning towards the Mavic Switchback. It ain't to 'spensive, and it doesn't look like part of the wardrobe for Star Trek Next Generation...OK maybe a little.

http://www.mavic.com/mtb/products/switchback.320431.9.aspx


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

ridefruita said:


> At Interbike 5-10 was showing off a new shoe what was in the prototype phase. It was SPD compatible with stealth rubber. This is the shoe I want and I am going to wait until it comes out to invest in new shoes. They said it should be out around December.


ditto.

They are Greg Minaar's shoes. Don't like the colour (orange) but definately interested in a spd 5.10 for use with platform SPD's


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Have any of you guys checked out the new vans spd shoe? looks kinda neat.

http://www.sicklines.com/2009/03/31/vans-warner-spd-bike-shoe/

http://shop.vans.com/catalog/Vans/en_US/product/bmx/warner-spd-bike-shoe-men.html


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

53119 said:


> SHIMANO MP66s.


Ugh...those are the ugliest things I have ever seen.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

savagemann said:


> Have any of you guys checked out the new vans spd shoe? looks kinda neat.
> 
> https://www.sicklines.com/2009/03/31/vans-warner-spd-bike-shoe/
> 
> https://shop.vans.com/catalog/Vans/en_US/product/bmx/warner-spd-bike-shoe-men.html


I run these too... I have a lot of shoes. The Vans are great. They are not the best for hiking as they lack traction, but still not bad. They are a little heavy.


----------



## Justanuthabika (Feb 24, 2004)

I got a pair of Shimano SH-MT52's this year, which are quite comfortable, reasonably priced, and look pretty cool... If I can get another year or so out of them, I'll be happy.


----------



## DrTWT (May 5, 2009)

Lake MX190, now on sale for $99 online. 

Similar to the 165 but with a ratcheting top strap. I actually broke the original ratchet in a fall, but Lake was quick to replace it with a set of new and improved lower-profile ratchets. 

Very sturdy, great Vibram for hike-a-bike. A bit heavy, but that doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## G4VNJ (Jun 3, 2008)

53119 said:


> SHIMANO MP66s.


+ 1....awsum


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Mar 25, 2006)

I can't say enough about this shoe. So far its held up 3 seasons with nothing more than a few scrapes & its comfy & supportive. I also use it for the winter, throw a pair of polar fleece socks on & it keeps your feet toasty & dry.



Jet Fuel said:


> I have been happy with the Pearl Izumi X-Alp Mid GTX.


----------



## unclekittykiller (Mar 1, 2006)

i used to use the Oakley Wrench but they stopped making them so now I use the Spechy Tahoe. Super comfy and light. and they are only like $70


----------

